

Ask HN: What will it take for phones to be able to mesh during emergencies? - petenixey

Is it yet possible to do mesh networking with modern smartphones? If not, is there a point at which the phones will be likely to be able to create robust mesh networks during an emergency outage and if so what will it take?
======
pdx
Just found this ...

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.servalproj...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.servalproject)

<http://www.servalproject.org/>

I am unable to become an access point. I believe you need a rooted phone to do
this. However, you can connect as a client on non-rooted phones.

~~~
petenixey
Thank you - v interesting

------
mariusz79
I don't know about smartphones, but you just need an old wrt54xx router to
create a really nice mesh network. <http://hsmm-mesh.org/just-starting-read-
this.html>

